# staying 3 months at a time



## tands357 (Jun 11, 2012)

We were planning on spending 6 months of the year in the UK and 6 months in Spain ....but unless we spend 3 months in Spain without a car its far too much hassle. So we are thinking that we'll do 90 days at a time in Spain twice a year in....are there any rules regarding this .?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

tands357 said:


> We were planning on spending 6 months of the year in the UK and 6 months in Spain ....but unless we spend 3 months in Spain without a car its far too much hassle. So we are thinking that we'll do 90 days at a time in Spain twice a year in....are there any rules regarding this .?


no, no rules at all - you can come & go as you please as an EU citizen, Spain only expects you to register if you're here more than 90 days consecutively - & you only become tax resident if you are here more than 182 days/365

it's probably best to save ferry tickets & whatever else you can get together as proof that you are coming & going, though, just in case

there have been cases of people refused cover with the EHIC if the system shows that you used it in say, April & again in August - you might well have been back in the UK for that intervening time, but it could be assumed that you were in Spain

the same if you were pulled in your car - it's best if you can prove that you & the car weren't here when you were'nt


----------



## Solwriter (Jan 10, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> it's probably best to save ferry tickets & whatever else you can get together as proof that you are coming & going, though, just in case
> 
> there have been cases of people refused cover with the EHIC if the system shows that you used it in say, April & again in August - you might well have been back in the UK for that intervening time, but it could be assumed that you were in Spain
> 
> the same if you were pulled in your car - it's best if you can prove that you & the car weren't here when you were'nt


That's a very important point - about saving your ferry tickets to prove that you have the right to use the EHIC as a visitor (as well as to drive a UK reg car here) - and one I hadn't thought about.


----------



## tands357 (Jun 11, 2012)

Thanks for your replies will definitely keep ferry tickets


----------

